# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες SAT >  >  κρυσταλος δεκτη

## fm344

καλησπερα.στη δουλεια,εχουμε εναν ''επιστημονα''που ελεγε,πως σε δορυφωρικο δεκτη,τον ανοιξε και εσπασε τον κρυσταλο που εχει ,με αποτελεσμα να μπορει να πιανει ολα τα δορυφψρικα καναλια,ακομη κια τα συνδρομιτικα.
μπορει να γινει αυτο?η μεγαλα λογια του αερα ειναι?

----------


## spiroscfu

Σιγά τον """επιστήμονα""", εγώ στο δέκτη μου έσπασα τον κρύσταλο και εκτός που πιάνει "όλα" τα κανάλια 

όταν πεινάω (το καταλαβαίνει μόνος του) μου κάνει σουτζουκάκια και μουσακά

----------


## rep

οχι φιλε σε δουλευει....

----------

fm344 (28-09-13)

----------


## leosedf

Χαχαχαχαχα ρε τι μαθαίνουμε.
Πάρε ένα καλό σφυρί και δώστου το και πες του να το κάνει μπροστά σου.

----------

